# Post pics and stories of you with celebrities.



## Louis KC (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought it would be cool to post pics and stories of celebrities that you have met. These could be actors, musicians, athletes, political figures or anyone that has celebrity status. Sometimes people are extremely disappointed when they meet celebs and find out how big of douchbags that really are. I myself have not had a bad experience. It might make a good story though of ones that were though. 

Me with my hero of standup comedy, Louis CK


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

You look happy!

I haven't met any.
The closest thing ever to being close to a celebrity is the Alicia Keys and George Michael concert I attended. Yeah, I'm such a sad case!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay, well. As some may know, I tried out for American Idol (and didn't get anywhere), well, to get a good look at it, plus being from David Cook's hometown area, I started watching at Season 7 to get an idea, as I'd previously not watched the show. Needless to say I got hooked, and went to the American Idols On Tour show in my area. Afterwards, I got to meet several of them (David Cook, David Archuleta, Kristy Lee Cook, Broke White, and Jason Castro). The Cooks being my Top 2, and David being very rushed, I only, but very graciously, got a picture with Kristy.






I believe I was 17 in this pic. It was a great concert.

Also, if you want to count my dad, a former MLB player, then I've got several pics of him and me together. Not giving details, though!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

I met Governor Tim Kaine recently (governor of Virginia, considered to be a frontrunner in Obama's selection for VP). I had my picture taken with him (by First Lady Ann Holton, no less), but I look way too awful to ever publish it here. LOL (It was 5 a.m. - we were both waiting for a flight).


----------



## Esther (Jan 19, 2009)

I've only ever met people from relatively small bands, haha.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a pic of me and Paris Hilton....but I don't think I want to post it. She makes me look fat.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

Paris Hilton makes Kate Moss look fat.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 19, 2009)

Paris Hilton makes a dung beetle look intelligent.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 19, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Paris Hilton makes a dung beetle look intelligent.



...yeah...but she sure smells good.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 19, 2009)

that was a ruse my friend, as her natural smell is blend of coke and valtrex


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2009)

bahahaha

is her 15 minutes of fame finally up?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 19, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> I have a pic of me and Paris Hilton....but I don't think I want to post it. She makes me look fat.




Sooo...ummmm what kind of pics:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat1:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 20, 2009)

Back in the late 80s I met a number of celebrities while on a school trip to Manhattan. I met:

--Richard Chamberlain: A mummified douche bag. 
--Geraldine Page: Gracious, warm, funny. She spent about twenty minutes talking to us. Very cool lady.
--Alan Rickman: A very nice guy. Funny. He spent a good amount of time talking to us and signing autographs.

Sam Shepard spent some time playing polo with my father's business partner during the filming of the movie "Far North". I met Shepard and Jessica Lange; she was nice, he was an ass.

I passed Kevin Spacey on the street when he was in Duluth during the filming of "Iron Will". I have a better story from a friend who got cast as an extra, but it is probably apocryphal and definitely liable.

I had a brief conversation with John Irving and a somewhat longer one with William T Vollmann. I shook hands with Stephen King.

I met the director of the film "Phantasm".

However, my favorite brush with a celebrity: Shaking hands with Andre the Giant when I was seven or eight.


----------



## Esther (Jan 20, 2009)

Actually, how did I forget this?!
I got backstage at a NOFX show (friends of friends of friends... don't ask) and watched the Decline from onstage (wayyy over at the side). It was amazing!! I tried to "meet" Fat Mike before they went on (childhood dreamsss), but he seemed a bit cracked out at the time and was wandering around the hallways backstage extremely lost, while his entire band was already out there.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2009)

I've had my brushes with fame, but never met any actual celebrities:

-I was getting a pass to cross the US/Canadian border and saw the drummer from Santana. At least his leg as he walked into the bathroom
-My roommates best friend knew Jack White, and he gave us posters from the man himself. Detroit what?
-I was in the front row at a music festival this summer and was like thiiiiis close to Dixie Del McCourey. 
-At the same festival, I met Micah from Breathe Owl Breathe (local Michigan band). My friend and I told him we liked his set, and he said "Awesome" or something to that extent.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> ...yeah...but she sure smells good.



I used to sell her fragrances. She either smells like old ladies or cotton candy depending on what day it is.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 20, 2009)

I met Kirk Cameron. He looked exactly like he did in the 80's, except I could see the aura of religious-looniness around him.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

Played some 21 next to Jack Nicholson in Vegas,talked to him for awhile and he's a pretty cool guy, he was about exactly what I expected he'd be like...except wow did he look like shit.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 20, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Played some 21 next to Jack Nicholson in Vegas,talked to him for awhile and he's a pretty cool guy, he was about exactly what I expected he'd be like...except wow did he look like shit.



...but what did he smell like?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

coke and valtrex...it's the scent of Hollywood


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 20, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Sooo...ummmm what kind of pics:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat1:



Herpes and narcotics, luv.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 20, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> Herpes and narcotics, luv.



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....yum


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 20, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I met Kirk Cameron. He looked exactly like he did in the 80's, except I could see the aura of religious-looniness around him.



Show me that smile again. Don't waste another minute on your crying. We're nowhere near the end. The best is ready to begin. As long as we've got each other. We've got the world spinnin' right in our hands. Baby, you and me, we gotta be the luckiest dreamers who never quit dreamin'. As long as we keep on givin', we can take anything that comes our way. Baby, rain or shine, all the time. We got each other sharing the laughter and loooove.

Sorry. Any mention of him makes me think of my favorite TV show theme of all time.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 20, 2009)

It is part of my job to work with celebrities. I've shot several for interviews and documentaries, many others in commercials and music videos and a couple are personal friends. 
Here's a short, mixed list of celebs I've met:
LeBron James
Nicole Scherzinger (Pussycat Dolls)
Gabrielle Union
Gisele Bundchen 
Adriana Lima
Tom Jones
Tiger Woods
Lance Armstrong
Kobe Bryant
Tracy McGrady
Tim Duncan
Kevin Garnet
Peyton Manning
Joe Montana
Jerome Bettis
Ricky Williams
Snoop Dogg
Ice Cube
Coheed and Cambria
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Metallica
Finger Eleven
Slipknot
Barenaked Ladies
Live
Sean Lennon
Will Ferrell
Christina Applegate
Steve Carrell
Dennis Miller
Gordon Cooper (Mercury Astronaut)
Norm Abram (The New Yankee Workshop)
Rutger Hauer
Jimmy Page (Led Zeppelin)
Jeremy Davies (Lost)
Paul Rudd
GW Bailey (The Closer)
Michael O'Hearn (4X Mr. Universe)

Out of all the celebrities that I have met and worked with, only one or two were absolute jerks. The rest were very nice and personable.
My favorite meetings were with Tiger Woods, an interview/conversation with Jimmy Page and facilitating the meeting between my ex GF's son and his all-time hero, T-Mac.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

When I was in 6th grade, we went on a football field trip to Neyland stadium in Knoxville, TN. Our class got to play a flag football game against another class. I was on Emmit Smiths team, and we played a team that was coached by Reggie White.

Ive been in boxing gyms training at the same time as Mike Tyson, and Tommy Morrison. Also I used to live down the street from Tyson.

I sent music clips of my bass playing to Zakk Wylde when he was forming Black Label Society, and Evanescence when they fired there first bassist. I was asked by both bands to come try out in person. I didnt go to either try out. I chickened out. I was only 17 when I sent my music to Zakk and was afraid Id go all the way out to California and he would say I was too young. And because Evanescence has a hot chick as singer, I figured they wouldnt take me because I was fat.

Then Ive gotten to open for, or tour with a ton of metal bands. Killswitch Engage, Unearth, Lamb of God, Shadows Fall, In Flames, Iced Earth, Cannibal Corpse, Dying Fetus, F5 featuring ex megadeth members, Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir, King Diamond, Coal Chamber, Mudvayne, Biohazard, Black Label Society, All That Remains, 36 Crazyfists, Avenged Sevenfold.tons more, cant think of them all right now.

Ive seen tons of other people here in town but not too many that Ive actually taken the time to talk to or anything.

StarScream!


----------



## Von_Pudge (Jan 20, 2009)

Me and my princess with the leadsinger of..urm..The Cumshots, who appears to be picking his nose.
He also plays the stove and washing machine in Hurra Torpedo...ehh yes...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Von_Pudge said:


> Me and my princess with the leadsinger of..urm..The Cumshots, who appears to be picking his nose.
> He also plays the stove and washing machine in Hurra Torpedo...ehh yes...



Haha.. We are hardcore!

And may I add... he plays the washing machine and stove particually well! :bow:

Edit: Notice where my hand is subtly placed...


----------



## Rowan (Jan 20, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> It is part of my job to work with celebrities. I've shot several for interviews and documentaries, many others in commercials and music videos and a couple are personal friends.
> Here's a short, mixed list of celebs I've met:
> LeBron James
> Nicole Scherzinger (Pussycat Dolls)
> ...



But where's the pics???


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, other than numerous metal musicians (Gigs, Guitar Center meetings, etc...), as well as stars who sometimes play our club.

When I was the game store GM, Robin Williams used to shop there (He still does, but less frequently). He's a big D&D Nerd. He's a really nice guy, smelly and rather hairy (Incognito, perhaps?) and unkempt.
I had waited all my life to tell him this...


Me: When I was a little kid,and loved Mork & Mindy, you told my favorite joke/funny comment. I'd tell it all over the schoolyard.

Him: Oh yeah, lemme hear it...

Me: Well. Mork had ordered pizza, and when the delivery man showed, and had his hand out, expecting a tip,Mork asked what the hand was for. The pizza guy said 'It's for a Tip'.
Mork said 'A tip? Oh, Well...never eat mexican food and stand next to an open flame'. Mork the closed the door on him and proceeded to enjoy his pizza.

Him: I said that? Yeah, that sounds like something I would have wrote...it's a little hazy, I was on a lot of drugs back then.

He rules...

I ued to (Briefly, when I first moved to SF) be a 'watch salesman'. You know,those guys in every city who enter your place of business, sell you 5 dollar watches,calcutators. whatever... a street solicitor.

There was a convention in LA, and on the way back, we were on a plane with Mark Curry (B List comedian, he had a show 'Hangin With Mr Cooper' for a few years). Since I was 17, people have told me that I look like Sam Kineson (Like all fat guys look alike...silly), but I do a REALLY good SK impersonation. I had a SK Watch Pitch that I would use on folks, once they made that comment, which started with his whiny 
Well...Mr Helper...' voice from back to School, and end with the screaming 'Oohh Oooohhhh!!!!!!!!!' yell that was his trademark.
Some of my fellow peddlers begged me to hardsell Mark Curry on the plane, since he was trapped. This was pre 9/11, mind you, and I'm sure a screaming fat guy annoying a (semi) famous guy might get me Sky-Marshall-tackled, but I did it.
he loved it (He said he knew Sam very well, and he would have loved it too), bought a watch and autographed the 5 dollar bill, as well as a vomit bag. I foolishly spend the five without realizing it (Stupid taco bell 7-layer burrito...), but I still have the vomit bag.
He then bought all of us, except for the 3 douchbag company owners a beer. 'Who are those 2 guys in first class..Oh, the owners? 'Excuse me, can I buy everyone, except for those two really ugly Mutkerfuckers up there a beer?' He was pretty cool.

Freaky Moment: At the club where I work. W.A.S.P. played...Blackie Lawless (singer/bass) was relaxing in the backstage area, as I was passing through. Definitely not A-List rock star any more,and he was looking very tired.
I stopped briefly and said hello and asked if he needed anything. He smiled and shook his head. I then added 'I saw you guys with KISS when I was 17 or so in Phoenix.'
Without a pause he rattled off ' May 23, 1986. Draw was 18,745. Good show, but I broke 3 strings with that skill-saw trick I used to do.'

Er, Memory anyone!?! You'd think a guy who did so much of the bad stuff would be foggy...

I got Preston Lacey (Jackass) and Dion Bashar (Choda Boy from Orgasmo, he's also great in Galaxy Quest) 'carry them out Drunk'. Some of the ladies here must love Preston...the Jackass 'Fat Guy'. He was fucking awesome.
fetish show, with Jackass guys as guests.
I was bar-Backing the show, and would make frequent trips upstairs to our balcony bar. they were hanging in a booth, relaxing before going on stage for Jackassery.

I said ' can I get you guys anything?' Preston replied 7&7 for me, and (Consults Dion, who is about 5'2") Crown&Coke for my Hobbit side-kick here). I didn't charge them, since I love Dion, and have at least a mildly passing like of Jackass (Stupid stunts yes, Poo/Grpss out NO).
Preston tipped me a 20. I must have got them 6 rounds like that, a 20 every time. Nice guy, great tipper. His buddies carried him out laughing, at the things they were gonna do to him. I tried to help him, warn him...'Hey man, Steve-O is planning some horrible shit! Get up, let's get you to a cab!' He laughed, barely able to slur out 'Ah Fuck it, after what they did in Dallas, nothing phazes me) 

My fave celebrity moment, however, was Summer before last.

I was at Gencon (Mecca for D&D Nerds), and my friend Mathew and I were walking past an outdoor smoking area, when we spot gary Gygax, the guy who started the whole damned Role Playing Phenom.
Nerds were swarming him, and he looked friendly, if a bit tired (He was also 67 or so). Mathew snapped a picture and excitedly asked 'Do people ever call you 'THE MAN'. gary laughed and said 'Yes, yes I get that sometimes...' He then turned to me, expecting something similar to the swarm of other silly questions.
I just smiled and said 'Thanks for my childhood.' I was a little teary, honestly. I'm lucky in that my parents have always been 150% supportive of whatever I did/loved, but it was like you had an extra Awesome Uncle that also told the craziest stories.
He just smiled and nodded a 'you're Welcome'.
He died right after that, of some cancer issues. I'm really glad that I got to meet him, brief though it was.

I also met Shatner at a Gencon, and was all excited to tell him (rather than go on about Star Trek, which I liked, but am not a rabid fanatic about) 'Thanks for making Yellow a cool color', since Captain Kirk sports my most favorite color (A little boy who espouses yellow, not blue or red...catches a lot of shit from his peers. Responding to 'Yellow os for Girls! with 'Are you calling Captain Kirk a Girl?' would get hushed tonbes from the assembled kids, all waiting to trounch the offender. Usually a 'Um, yellow is ok, I guess...at least it's not Purple' And everything was OK again, until the next recess).
Anyways, I was all ready to tell hi Thanks, but when I got there, he looked like he was about to die. Turns out that he had Pneumonia, but still showed for the autograph session, he is a trooper. I just ended up saying 'Loved the show, hope you feel better'.


Oh, and for anyone into Death Metal, ne of my best friends in the World is Paul Ryan, from Origin. The rest of the band is in Kansas, but he lives here. Anyways, we have 'Death Metal Sundays' where we play guitar...Er, No we don't. We look at boobs on the internet, watch Football (Well, we did...He's a Steelers fan, and I'm a Cards fan, it's gonna be a Helluva SB Sunday) and eat chili dogs at my apartment.

-Uriel


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, other than numerous metal musicians (Gigs, Guitar Center meetings, etc...), as well as stars who sometimes play our club.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I met Sam Kinison in late 1991 a few months before he passed at a rock club in here in San Antonio. He rolled up in a limo and had two hot women, one on each arm. He looked like he was on a 10 day coke binge! Definately one of the all time great comedians. Hey how bout posting audio of that impression sir!


----------



## Melian (Jan 20, 2009)

Basically, the only celebs I've ever met are ones that I had no interest in meeting. I live in an area that is frequented by actors who are filming nearby, and they are usually in a bad mood.

Annoying people I've run into on the street:
John Travolta
ugly guy from Twilight (lol...don't know his name)
Jim Carrey

I've also been in an elevator with Mats Sundin (yay...), went to a party with the singer from Grendel, and did a few shots of JD with Andy LaPlegua (of Combichrist...a band I don't really like anymore). One of my exes was also on X-Files due to his extreme body mods...

Such an exciting life, I lead!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay....I've met alot of people bc of my mom mainly....but heres people ive met haha...

Ive met Nikki Sixx, Tommy Lee, John Cougar Mellancamp, Tawny Kitaen (sp?), Brett Michaels, and Def Leopard's drummer.....as a few of you may know...my mom was a groupie back in the eighties...and has been in bed with most of them....not Tawny. lol...and my moms little black book is bigger.....those are just the people i have personally met through my 18 years.

People i met on my own.... I met George, Donald Trump's right hand man in Trump Tower in 2004 randomly in the lobby. and he was nice enough to get a picture with me even though hes a very busy man. Joey Fatone from N'Sync...same day as the previous one lol...he was doing a charity event in Washington sq and I stalked him down for blocks to get his autograph. Bruce Springsteins base player....we stayed in the same hotel and i played with his daughter...

Katy Perry, Vans warped tour 2008 baby!!!!

ummmm okay im getting carpul tunnel.....ill atop now


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Good God, I make a lot of typos when I post half-asleep, from bed...


-Uriel


----------



## cammy (Jan 20, 2009)

About 14 years ago, before Michael Jackson was beyond weird, I was in Las Vegas with a bunch of GFs, when I saw him, surrounded by his entourage, go into Benihana. I followed them in, yada, yada, yada, and his bodyguard took a photo of me with MJ.


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

*Uriel*, I LOVE Robin Williams.  Awesome story!

*SoliloquyOfaSiren*.. Nikki sixx, I'm jealous. :eat2:



cammy said:


> About 14 years ago, before Michael Jackson was beyond weird, I was in Las Vegas with a bunch of GFs, when I saw him, surrounded by his entourage, go into Benihana. I followed them in, yada, yada, yada, and his bodyguard took a photo of me with MJ.



He has always been weird.
Oh my God. You are so lucky. I'm a huge Michael Jackson fan.
Yes, I said it.:bow:


----------



## Esther (Jan 20, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I met Kirk Cameron. He looked exactly like he did in the 80's, except I could see the aura of religious-looniness around him.



Haahahahah


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> It is part of my job to work with celebrities. I've shot several for interviews and documentaries, many others in commercials and music videos and a couple are personal friends.
> Here's a short, mixed list of celebs I've met:
> 
> Tiger Woods
> ...


 

SO jealous of those meetings! Lucky guy.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> *Uriel*, I LOVE Robin Williams.  Awesome story!
> 
> *SoliloquyOfaSiren*.. Nikki sixx, I'm jealous. :eat2:
> 
> ...



lol i was like 9 and im like mommy whos the crackhead?? lmao lol  im terrible. but in all defense of nikki hes freaking awesome and looks great for his age....though he, like my mum, cheated  silly goosesssss


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmmm, celebrities.... I once spanked Paris Hilton and she liked it. I touched Britney Spears. Saw Lindsay Lohan getting drunk. Had drinks with Hugh Laurie and him telling me how much I am like Greg House. I've been to the Playboy Mansion and had some fun with some bunnies. Met Anne Hathaway she begged me to marry her but I said I couldn't. Made sweet love to Hilary Duff. Ya I say thats about all I've got for now. Oh wait you mean real stories oh well. I've got none of those lol.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jan 21, 2009)

I've shaken the hand of God twice: Steve Harris and Trent Reznor.

I also have an autographed CD of Apocalyptica and one hair from one of the guys (they are so bloody hairy that one got cought on my watch when I shook their hands and I found it hours later )


----------



## KingOfPain (Jan 21, 2009)

I had the opertunity to meet George Lucas at a Penn & Teller show. But his bodyguard wouldn't even let me in his row 

I did meet Penn AND Teller, though.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 22, 2009)

KingOfPain said:


> ... his bodyguard wouldn't even let me in his row


 yeah I used to do that to people sometimes, just to do it. I know i'm an ass. but I never worked for him so it wasn't me.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, I thought of 3 other things to put in here. 

!. Back in like 96 I think, I was like 15 or 16 years old. We went to see Bush, Goo Goo Dolls, and No Doubt. During No Doubt's performance of "Don't Speak" Gwen Stefani jumped down on the floor between the stage and the security rail and sang part of the song to me, she put her hand on my cheek, and ran it down my chest...lol...Sounds pretty lame now...but to a 15 year old boy...it was pretty amazing. 

2. I used to work at Elderly Instruments in Lansing, Michigan and we got to work on guitars from Ted Nuggent, Kid Rock, Jason Newstead, and someone from Emenims group.

3. I was in a band for a couple of months with Brad Renfro, best known as an actor. He played the little boy in the movie The Client.

StarScream!


----------



## project219 (Jan 23, 2009)

I got to meet Ric Flair, Goldberg, Shawn Michaels and Kevin Nash a few years ago at an Autograph signing at FYI. Kevin Nash was a freaking riot, actually yelling "I'm in Disco Hell!" because they had the same generic crap playing over the speakers. The woman behind me got to bug Bill Goldberg's head, I got to take a picture of Shawn Michaels and shake his hand (who looked less than thrilled to be there.) And Ric Flair just looked like he was in complete and utter Jet Lag and nearly falling asleep at the table. I got their autographs and everything, so it was a pretty good deal. 

Other than that, I've had no other real run ins with fame.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 23, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Oh yeah, I thought of 3 other things to put in here.
> 
> !. Back in like 96 I think, I was like 15 or 16 years old. We went to see Bush, Goo Goo Dolls, and No Doubt. During No Doubt's performance of "Don't Speak" Gwen Stefani jumped down on the floor between the stage and the security rail and sang part of the song to me, she put her hand on my cheek, and ran it down my chest...lol...Sounds pretty lame now...but to a 15 year old boy...it was pretty amazing.
> 
> ...



baby isnt Brad Renfro dead now??? for some reason I think he died last year


----------



## Smite (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the pleasure of being related to someone who was famous :X


----------



## vermillion (Jan 25, 2009)

yes brad renfro is dead now...



starscream- i recall your story about him....






i met slayer
i say behind john lithgow on an airplane..he has a house in montana and thats where im from
my old drummers entire family (pretty much) was famous at one time..
his dad was in the original jaguares and his brothers were the founding members of buena ventura


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Oh yeah, I thought of 3 other things to put in here.
> 
> !. Back in like 96 I think, I was like 15 or 16 years old. We went to see Bush, Goo Goo Dolls, and No Doubt. During No Doubt's performance of "Don't Speak" Gwen Stefani jumped down on the floor between the stage and the security rail and sang part of the song to me, she put her hand on my cheek, and ran it down my chest...lol...Sounds pretty lame now...but to a 15 year old boy...it was pretty amazing.
> 
> ...



and please Gwen Steffani??? :doh: lol at least your girlfriend now has some curves :happy: I love you babe


----------



## Amandy (Jan 25, 2009)

Bill Clinton, Al Gore, Barack Obama, a handful of senators, etc - I'm a politics whore.

Got chatted up at a bar by Brett Favre one night back on the day... would have rather hooked up with one of his linemen.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 25, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> and please Gwen Steffani??? :doh: lol at least your girlfriend now has some curves :happy: I love you babe



Haha, yeah Gwen Steffani is to damn skinny...I like my girl now way better, love you more.

StarScream!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 25, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> and please Gwen Steffani??? :doh: lol at least your girlfriend now has some curves :happy: I love you babe



hey now..i have a jones for gwen...be nice lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Haha, yeah Gwen Steffani is to damn skinny...I like my girl now way better, love you more.
> 
> StarScream!



no not even that....like i feel bad for her kinda cause shes got no womanly feature like hips or breasts....shes very boyish. that must suck lol

and um no i definitely love u more.....ur crazy if i think othrwise lol


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 25, 2009)

Back before Modest Mouse was big, a couple months before "Float On" was on every conceivable radio station, I chilled with them in Seattle.

I was at Bumbershoot, a Seattle music/awesomness-fest we do up here, and they were on the sidewalk, they had laid out this indoor area rug on the pavement, and were sitting on it without shoes...playing music and smokin' hookah pipes. 

I just kinda moseyed on over, and started talking to them, and just sat with them for awhile...they were pretty baked, and just generally badass. We made up songs about people who walked by, and played imaginary bongo drums.

I had no idea who they were at the time, but a few months later, I heard them on the radio and was like, holy shit, I hung out with them downtown!

They were wicked cool.


----------



## Smite (Jan 25, 2009)

That is fucking awesome love.metal. Kinda what I assume it was like in Seattle in the late 80's hanging around Cobain :O


----------



## Archangel_257 (Jan 27, 2009)

So let's see I have met soooo many quasi famous people. When I was really young my sister won a trip to go see Carmen Sandiego in New York and I met Craig Lee and Rockapella. I have also met like a billion children's authors like Eric Carle and Tomie Depaola. Also, going to Wisconsin for college and being in the band, I have met people like Tom Wopat (Dark haired Duke of Hazard, granite guy from Home Improvement), Joe Thomas (Browns LT), Brian Calhoun (Lions RB), Alando Tucker (Suns F), and most of our current players. Playing in the Hollywood Parade for high school band, I met Mimi from Drew Carey, Brad Garrett, and Ponch. 
Last month was a huge month for me meeting famous people.
Before Xmas I met NCAA all-time rushing leader and Heisman trophy winner Ron Dayne (below). Also before Xmas I played the Texas/UW b-ball game and met Dick Vitale. At the bowl game in Orlando this year I met Billy Mays and when I find the picture I took with him I will post that too. For all those who don't know he advertising everything from Oxyclean to ESPN360.
Oh and last February at a convention I met and shook hands with some black guy named Barry Alabama or something like that...


----------



## Esther (Jan 27, 2009)

vermillion said:


> i say behind john lithgow on an airplane..he has a house in montana and thats where im from



John Lithgow on an airplane?! Did he happen to be saying anything about gremlins??


----------



## Archangel_257 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh and my first kiss was Craig Ehlo's daughter at age 3. Most people know Ehlo as the player Michael Jordan makes "the shot" over.


----------



## cammy (Jan 27, 2009)

Many years ago, I was going down in an elevator (get your mind out of the gutter) in Los Angeles. The elevator stopped and Sean Connery got on - OMG! At that moment, he was the sexiest man alive.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 27, 2009)

i had the opportunity of meeting stephanie tanner from full house. passed.


----------



## Melian (Jan 28, 2009)

QueenB said:


> i had the opportunity of meeting stephanie tanner from full house. passed.




LOL! Awesome. You are so repped.


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, last friday I met Mr. Lahey and Randy from 'Trailer Park Boys.'
To know who they are you pretty much have to be from Canada.

I'm on the left. 

View attachment n1649610114_114025_2514.jpg


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Feb 6, 2009)

<3 modest mouse, so lucky. I've got a pretty good one though....







This was at a Gen-Con that my company (at the time) was set-up at. How lucky, a Ghostbuster is randomly chillin', so awesome. 

I've met/hung out with Kane Hodder, Todd McFarlane/Greg Caputo (Spawn style), William Katt, Acid Bath, J. Mascis, Cypress Hill (lol, they were playing at the HOB so many years ago, and well, me and my friends were bored and knew peeps on the inside hehe), Michael Ian Black, and various poker celebrities. 

I hope that before I die (or they die) I get a chance to meet Robert Smith of The Cure and Jeff Bridges of Tron/Lebowski fame.


----------



## Gyrene (Feb 6, 2009)

Not much of a story here. I went to see Dave Attell a couple years back in Chicago. He was nice enough to meet & greet his fans after the show. He even invited us die hards to go drinking with him down at the Navy Peir that night. Goodtimes.


----------



## Louis KC (Feb 6, 2009)

Gyrene said:


> Not much of a story here. I went to see Dave Attell a couple years back in Chicago. He was nice enough to meet & greet his fans after the show. He even invited us die hards to go drinking with him down at the Navy Peir that night. Goodtimes.




Dude! I would jump at the chance to go drinking with Dave Attel. Please tell me you took him up on it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 7, 2009)

alan_koenig said:


> Okay, last friday I met Mr. Lahey and Randy from 'Trailer Park Boys.'
> To know who they are you pretty much have to be from Canada.
> 
> I'm on the left.




SO COOL!


I wonder where Conky was...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 7, 2009)

Dave Attell is AWESOME! He's dead right (and a good sport) for describing his appearance as "Andre Agassi with a drinking problem."


----------



## anybodys (Feb 7, 2009)

I met John Flansburgh after the TMBG concert in NYC last weekend. He took forever to come out after the show. I waited for about an hour and a half, and by the time he came out there were only like two people left besides me and my friends. Before that, I got backstage briefly but got thrown out because I didn't have a pass. While backstage, I spotted his lovely wife but neither of the Johns... Linnel never did come out, as far as I can tell. 
Anyway, I'm standing out in the cold and he comes out with his guitar on his back, and I ask for an autograph, and he says sure and puts his guitar down. I hand him the sharpie and explain that I don't have a CD or anything to sign, but I have myself, and start to unbutton my coat. At that moment my friend goes "She wants you to sign her boobs!"
He goes "Uh... no, no I can't do that." So he signs a crumpled-up ticket stub instead. Then he borrows my sharpie to give the other person an autograph. Even though he wouldn't sign my boobs, he was really nice about it. I'll have to get a picture next time.


----------



## Louis KC (Feb 9, 2009)

With the hilarious, Jim Gaffigan






With Rich Vos. The very first white comedian to perform on Def Comedy Jam.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 9, 2009)

Sweet. Jim Gaffigan is hilarious!

Hot Pocket!


----------



## Louis KC (Feb 9, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Sweet. Jim Gaffigan is hilarious!
> 
> Hot Pocket!



That show was actually the taping of his next comedy central special coming out next month. He does a new bit like 15 minutes long on bacon that is so damn funny. He was also autographing boxes of hot pockets after the show. What a great comic and super nice guy.


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I thought it would be cool to post pics and stories of celebrities that you have met. These could be actors, musicians, athletes, political figures or anyone that has celebrity status. Sometimes people are extremely disappointed when they meet celebs and find out how big of douchbags that really are. I myself have not had a bad experience. It might make a good story though of ones that were though.
> 
> Me with my hero of standup comedy, Louis CK



Dude I fucking love Louis CK! Chewed up made me laugh so hard I almost passed out.


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

alan_koenig said:


> Okay, last friday I met Mr. Lahey and Randy from 'Trailer Park Boys.'
> To know who they are you pretty much have to be from Canada.
> 
> I'm on the left.



Did you give Randy a cheeseburger? Trailer Park Boys are rad!


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Since I was 17, people have told me that I look like Sam Kineson (Like all fat guys look alike...silly)



Dude I feel your pain I've been told that I look like all of the fat johns at one point or another. John Goodman, John Belushi, John Candy, John Popper and (not a John but) then there's Chris Farely. But I have to say I looked at your myspcace and I was actually gonna comment that you looked like Sam Kinison, it's kind of uncanny to be honest. Sam Kinison was a fucking genius so you should take that as a compliment.


----------



## theronin23 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll have to dig up pics, but here's what I got

I've met Jarret, Chris, and Erik from Bowling For Soup before and after a local concert
Most recently, I met Hoobastank, once again after a local concert
Pigeon John
Skillet
Jim Norton
Opie and Anthony
Patrick Warburton
Relient K before they went mainstream


----------



## Louis KC (Feb 12, 2009)

icenine said:


> Dude I fucking love Louis CK! Chewed up made me laugh so hard I almost passed out.



He is definitely one of the most brilliant stand-ups ever. His story telling ability along with his brutal honesty about his wife, kids and his life, nobody is better. HBO should be sent a valentine with anthrax for cancelling Lucky Louie!


----------



## theronin23 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my favorite






poor lil jimmy was sick that day.


----------



## Louis KC (Feb 15, 2009)

theronin23 said:


> Here's my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pic. I had the pleasure of hanging out with Norton at The Comedy Cellar in NYC. I was sitting with him, Patrice Oneal, Bob Kelly and Colin Quinn. 4 great comics just smashing each other in the teeth for 2 hours! It was great. I laughed so hard my ab muscles were sore the next day. No exaggeration!


----------



## theronin23 (Feb 15, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Great pic. I had the pleasure of hanging out with Norton at The Comedy Cellar in NYC. I was sitting with him, Patrice Oneal, Bob Kelly and Colin Quinn. 4 great comics just smashing each other in the teeth for 2 hours! It was great. I laughed so hard my ab muscles were sore the next day. No exaggeration!



OMG, I hate you right now...I would donate my body to science the day after if I got to hear that!


----------



## Kanzuo (Feb 15, 2009)

Me and another BHM, Keith from The Office UK...






In my defence I was working and they gave us pink bumbags to collect money in, and then they gave us a tenner each and we all had to buy the most ridiculous hat we could find. :blush:


----------



## Louis KC (Feb 16, 2009)

theronin23 said:


> OMG, I hate you right now...I would donate my body to science the day after if I got to hear that!



Well, atleast you got to meet O and A. I hung out at the Comedy Cellar that Thurs night and was going to XM studios to see the boys live the next day but, One of them was sick so the show was'nt live that Fri. I had to leave NYC Sat so I could'nt wait until Mon! FUCK! :doh:


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 22, 2009)

i have met many many times kerry king from slayer, he comes into my store all the time,


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 22, 2009)

chublover350 said:


> i have met many many times kerry king from slayer, he comes into my store all the time,



:O lucky!


----------



## AJ! (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know if I'm fat enough to post on the BHM/FFA board, but here's a photo of me with Kiss founders Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley from a couple of years ago. I actually have a bunch of photos of myself alongside other famous folks, but most of them involve me wearing a banana costume. Anyway, for whatever reason, this is just one of my favorite pix of myself so I figured I'd share.

Oh, and if it helps, ladies... I've probably gained 15-20 lbs. since this photo was taken. *sigh* 

View attachment AJPaulGene2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 23, 2009)

Good pic, AJ.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Feb 26, 2009)

Considering I live in L.A. I haven't really run into any real celebrities hah.

In actuality, I've met the guys of the band AFI on a couple of occasions (sound checks, before shows, etc) back when I was a huge fan (I still like 'em, but certainly not their newer stuff as much). They were all really awesome...I think Jade and Adam were the coolest personally, or at least the most approachable. I wrote a letter to Davey once and got an actual handwritten note back signed by him- which was really, really incredibly great haha. 

And I got tattooed by the washboard player from a little band called Throw Rag. 


My dad says I met Quentin Tarantino when I was with him when I was like three and quite before he was a known name hah. Damn me not remembering


----------



## AJ! (Feb 27, 2009)

AJ! said:


> Oh, and if it helps, ladies... I've probably gained 15-20 lbs. since this photo was taken. *sigh*


Okay, just checked the scales... uh, better make that 23 lbs.

So this is what middle age is all about, eh?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 27, 2009)

7 more pounds and we might be able to weigh you on a scale not made specifically for produce, AJ.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 28, 2009)

AJ! said:


> I don't know if I'm fat enough to post on the BHM/FFA board, but here's a photo of me with Kiss founders Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley from a couple of years ago. I actually have a bunch of photos of myself alongside other famous folks, but most of them involve me wearing a banana costume. Anyway, for whatever reason, this is just one of my favorite pix of myself so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Oh, and if it helps, ladies... I've probably gained 15-20 lbs. since this photo was taken. *sigh*



Cool websites....need a sidekick?..lol


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

ME & GWEN STEFANI^^





ME AND JANET JACKSON




ME AND ICE T





ANA FROM THE SCISSOR SISTERS





I LOVE KIM WILDE!!!





ME & PHARELL... MMMMMM




ME & JEAN GREY VOGUEING




THE AMAZING PHIL OAKEY FROM HUMAN LEAGUE





I SPILT COFFEE ON ESTELLE THIS DAY LOL.. (AMERICAN BOY)





TALIB QWELI


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

ME AND KYLIE MINOGUE HAVIN A SMOOCHY




ANOTHER MINOGUE.. THIS TIME DANNII.. BOTH MELBOURNE GIRLS!




GURU FROM GANGSTARR




ANDREW ROACHFORD




TERMINATOR X AND CHUCK D FROM PUBLIC ENEMY

ILL POST MORE LATER XX


----------



## QueenB (Feb 28, 2009)

holy shit. chuck d and terminator x?! amazing.


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

QueenB said:


> holy shit. chuck d and terminator x?! amazing.



Chuck D is an amazing man.. very intelligent.. fun.. and sweet.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> TERMINATOR X AND CHUCK D FROM PUBLIC ENEMY



omfg. O____O


----------



## ladle (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn I am so jealous. On my travels this year it is a bet between my mate and I who will get the best pic with a celeb...
To date the only pic I have is New Zealand Hero (rest in peace) Sir Edmund Hillary, First man to scale Everest. I met him in Japan of all places at some eco-summer camp thing. I have lost the pic somewhere at my parent's place....the most awesome thing is he appears on our $5 note. When I do find the pic I will frame it with a $5 note for the wall. 

View attachment New-Zealand-Dollar-NZD-5-bank-note-2003-issue-Alan-Bollard-signature-Hillary-Everest-Massey-Fergusso


----------



## Smite (Mar 1, 2009)

I am incredibly jealous of that PE picture. So lucky.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 3, 2009)

Smite said:


> I am incredibly jealous of that PE picture. So lucky.



that was back in the day of pictures.. ive got so many more of me with chuck d and flav.. as soon as i can be bothered going into the garage and getting the scanner.. ill post many more ...

thanx for the comments sweeties!


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought id post a few more that i found...




Me & Julian Lennon from around 20 years ago lol




DE LA SOUL (pos & Trugoy)




COLOR ME BADD LOL




ANOTHER ONE OF ICE T




BOBBY BROWN.. LOL LOOK AT THE LOOK ON MY FACE HAHAHA





GWEN STEFANI.. SAMMY.. ME


ILL TRY TO FIND SOME MORE! :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2009)

I love Gwen Stefani.

Was Kylie adoreable Lisa? We nearly lost her to Cancer, so I thank my lucky stars that she is ok. She is so sweet.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2009)

My brother Simon is a songwriter and music producer and he used to have a band called Frente.

He has worked with and met many celebrities during his ten year time living in New York.

He is now busy being a Mr Mom to his baby son, and there will be a new baby come August.

Here are some of their songs,

Labor of love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2sPV7Nm148

No time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFdYYUbWDhw

Ordinary Angels

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Ksb65vUN4

Bizzare Love Triangle ( Cover)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ1c9ErCn7w


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 8, 2009)

frente were awsome!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> frente were awsome!



Mate you are a legend! You have met so many people.

I have only ever met Rex Hunt at the MCG.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Mar 8, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Also, if you want to count my dad, a former MLB player, then I've got several pics of him and me together. Not giving details, though!



Could you at least offer up the team he played for?


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 8, 2009)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Could you at least offer up the team he played for?



deal. He's played for the Atlanta Braves, New York Mets, and the Kansas City Royals.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Mar 9, 2009)

Bill Pecota, gg


----------



## Rowan (Mar 9, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> ME AND KYLIE MINOGUE HAVIN A SMOOCHY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn...you win lol

I need to go to more concerts or something lol


----------



## Shosh (Mar 9, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Damn...you win lol
> 
> I need to go to more concerts or something lol



Yep Lisa is a pretty well known personality here in Australia with her work in the music industry.

As for me I am a Joe Schmo nobody!

Maybe I can live vicariously through Mama Lisa.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 9, 2009)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Bill Pecota, gg



Damn. :doh:


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Mar 9, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Damn. :doh:



Haha maybe I should have just messaged you and told you that I knew to keep the suspense going. I'm a pretty big baseball fan hahaha. :bow:


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yep Lisa is a pretty well known personality here in Australia with her work in the music industry.
> 
> As for me I am a Joe Schmo nobody!
> 
> Maybe I can live vicariously through Mama Lisa.



THanks shoshie.. the cheque is in the mail love lol


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> THanks shoshie.. the cheque is in the mail love lol



No wuckin furries mate.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 11, 2009)

Met Chuck D in DC at the airport very cool guy I love Public Enemy.
While playing a gig at The Cat House in L.A in 89 met Vince Neil and Mick Mars of Motley Crue.Mick autographed my boobs.Yes I had to pull my top down!


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 11, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Met Chuck D in DC at the airport very cool guy I love Public Enemy.
> While playing a gig at The Cat House in L.A in 89 met Vince Neil and Mick Mars of Motley Crue.Mick autographed my boobs.Yes I had to pull my top down!



OOOOH BOOBIE STORIES!!! Kylie minogue signed my left one hahaha


----------



## Tracii (Mar 11, 2009)

Mick was so very nice we talked for about ten minutes I never asked for an autograph but he said can I sign your titties?Well me being who I am said hell yes honey!
Mick even told me you're a hell of a guitar player lady..
Vince was so freakin' drunk he couldn't find his ass with both hands!!
Hell I had one young girl have me sign the ass of her jeans just because I was talking to Mick and she figured I was famous.LOL No where close.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 11, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Met Chuck D in DC at the airport very cool guy I love Public Enemy.
> While playing a gig at The Cat House in L.A in 89 met Vince Neil and Mick Mars of Motley Crue.Mick autographed my boobs.Yes I had to pull my top down!



The guys here are gonna say it didn't happen unless there are pics!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh do I wish I had one!!
I've met quite a few rockers but never played the whole fan girl thing.Not my style.
No tattoos either.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 11, 2009)

Susannah said:


> The guys here are gonna say it didn't happen unless there are pics!



i have a pic of kylie's sig on my boob lol


----------



## Shosh (Mar 11, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> i have a pic of kylie's sig on my boob lol



Alright let's see Mama's baps then!


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 11, 2009)

Tracii said:


> No tattoos either.


This is good I hate those :happy:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 11, 2009)

Came close a few times BB but always chickened out.
Its a personal choice and I respect ones wish to do so.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 16, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Alright let's see Mama's baps then!




err.. ill give u a private screening of that pic this weekend love


----------



## george83 (Mar 16, 2009)

Me and WWE star and singer of Fozzy Chris "Y2J" Jericho (i was very drunk so excuse my retarted expression lol)





Me and ECW Legend Balls Mahoney





Me and WWE Legend William Regal





Me and WWE Star Mr Kennedy





Me and WWE Star Elijah Burke





Maxx Awesome, Me and Rob Halford from Judas Priest


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 16, 2009)

I am soo jealous of you George...:eat2::eat2:


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 17, 2009)

i know bobby lashley.. he's a wrestler yeah?

dont know anything about wrestling .. but bobby is a sweety.. and HUGE! lol


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> i know bobby lashley.. he's a wrestler yeah?
> 
> dont know anything about wrestling .. but bobby is a sweety.. and HUGE! lol



He was a wrestler in the WWE for a while yea, I was a big fan of his at all though.

I think he is starting MMA fighting now last I heard.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 19, 2009)

george83 said:


> Me and WWE star and singer of Fozzy Chris "Y2J" Jericho (i was very drunk so excuse my retarted expression lol)



I thought this was jon bon jovi at a quick glance lol


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Spose he does look quite like Bon Jovi there, unless you were saying I looked like Bon Jovi .


----------



## Archangel_257 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the myth, the man, the legend...

View attachment n8624638_48028886_4222660.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 24, 2009)

Is that the Shamwow guy?


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 24, 2009)

Steve from Blues Clues graduated from my highschool, and he came back every year for our big "Arts Expo". So I got to meet him a few times. He usually came in disguise so nobody would bother him. It became a fun game of "find the steve".

My two roomies from my first college got to chat with Stephen Lynch, and then managed to campaign for him to perform at the college. I got a third row. I could smell his sweat.


----------



## StarScream! (Mar 24, 2009)

Archangel_257 said:


> I have the myth, the man, the legend...
> 
> View attachment 60749



I think if I ever meet Billy Maze, I'm going to punch him in the face for screaming at me in the middle of the night for so many years.  haha.


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Some of you know this story already ^.^

I lost one of my shoes in the mosh pitt so I had the band sign my other one. I got to keep the silver sharpie they happened to have around. And then I passed up Wayne because I had a boyfriend at the time :doh: Damn my loyalty.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 24, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Is that the Shamwow guy?



No. The Shamwow guy is a creepy guy with a new-york accent who looks like he is 30-something but should be 20-something. That guy is Billie Mays, and he does Oxy-Clean among other things.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 24, 2009)

Ohhhhh. Thanks. Obviously I need to watch more late-night TV.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Mar 25, 2009)

Archangel_257 said:


> I have the myth, the man, the legend...
> 
> View attachment 60749



YOU ROCK!


----------

